# THANK YOU LG



## Kurt Yeo (9/2/17)

I'm not sure if anybody else has seen this or posted before. But this is the new warning labels on the famous LG HG2 (Choccies) 18650 batteries.




Well a very big thank you LG for your support to this industry, especially after making millions and millions of Dollars off vapers and the industry as a whole. LG opted to put a simple 1 line of prohibition on their batteries. 

No other warnings or operational guidelines.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## foGGyrEader (9/2/17)

Lord have mercy ...


----------



## Chukin'Vape (9/2/17)

Guess I will be switching to Sony VTC after all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (9/2/17)

Kurt Yeo said:


> I'm not sure if anybody else has seen this or posted before. But this is the new warning labels on the famous LG HG2 (Choccies) 18650 batteries.
> 
> View attachment 84504
> 
> ...


I saw some of these for sale at an international vendor, I do not think all of the HG2's have this warning on them. If you read the whole message it states not to sales to individuals as well.

I doubt they are targeting vaping specifically with that message. They were probably marked down as well if sold for vaping purposes.


----------



## Sideshow (9/2/17)

Bless their souls

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kurt Yeo (9/2/17)

PsyCLown said:


> I saw some of these for sale at an international vendor, I do not think all of the HG2's have this warning on them. If you read the whole message it states not to sales to individuals as well.
> 
> I doubt they are targeting vaping specifically with that message. They were probably marked down as well if sold for vaping purposes.



I believe they are targeting vapers, and it is probably the reaction after the recent spate of Mech incidents. After all 18650 batteries are used in other consumer products like torches. No warning on torches!!!


----------



## RichJB (9/2/17)

As I said in the other thread, these are industry-level batteries rather than consumer-level. I think LG are just taking steps to protect themselves as their batteries are being used for an application for which they were never designed nor intended.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## MrDeedz (9/2/17)

Whats the chances of LG in the future designing the 18650's to work against Mods when inserted? whats the risks?


----------



## Kurt Yeo (9/2/17)

RichJB said:


> As I said in the other thread, these are industry-level batteries rather than consumer-level. I think LG are just taking steps to protect themselves as their batteries are being used for an application for which they were never designed nor intended.



RichJB - I get that. But they knew all too well that their batteries are favoured by many vapers. They were happy to sell them knowing full well what the application was. I just believe that some kind of awareness and operational guidelines would have been the correct route to follow. I guarantee if they see a significant drop in the sale on this product, directly related to vaping, they will release a battery with all the necessary warnings and guidelines.


----------



## RichJB (9/2/17)

Printing guidelines would imply that they accept the usage of the battery for vaping as legitimate. That, in turn, opens up legal liability. Printing a disclaimer that the battery is not to be used for vaping is legally much safer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Chukin'Vape (9/2/17)

RichJB said:


> Printing guidelines would imply that they accept the usage of the battery for vaping as legitimate. That, in turn, opens up legal liability. Printing a disclaimer that the battery is not to be used for vaping is legally much safer.


Considering this knee jerk reaction from them - I suppose they had multiple risky incidents. Which speaks volumes!


----------



## craigb (9/2/17)

A relevent Samsung article

*Samsung battery factory bursts into flame in touching Note 7 tribute*

The factory tasked with producing and later recycling the batteries for the self-detonating Samsung Galaxy Note 7 has itself fallen victim to a fire.

Defective batteries and other faulty hardware stored in a recycling center went up in smoke at the Samsung SDI facility in Wuqing, Tianjin, in China. No injuries were reported, although environmental protection workers have been called in to monitor air quality. The plant is snuggled in a suburban area. Some 19 fire engines and more than 110 firefighters turned up shortly after 6am to tackle the flames, we're told.

Apparently, the fire occurred in an area dedicated to housing waste and defective batteries marked for recycling. The rest of the factory, including its production lines, was not significantly damaged and normal operations will resume.

Samsung SDI is the South Korean giant's dedicated battery and energy offshoot. The company produces the batteries for Samsung's own devices as well as battery packs for electric vehicles and power storage products for industrial use.

The Tianjin factory is one of two that had manufactured the ill-fated battery pack for the Note 7 phablet. Shortly after release, the battery pack was found to be prone to exploding without warning.

Samsung was eventually forced to issue a complete global recall of the Note 7, culminating in a forced bricking in December for any phablets not yet returned. The recall ended up costing Samsung billions of dollars in recall costs and lost sales.

The cause of the exploding packs was eventually pinned on a combination of poor design and rushed assembly that resulted in widespread defects and failed safety measures.

For those keeping track, Samsung has now seen its phones, washing machines, financial losses, and factories all explode in various ways. Also execs were caught in a massive corruption scandal. ®

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (9/2/17)

MrDeedz said:


> Whats the chances of LG in the future designing the 18650's to work against Mods when inserted? whats the risks?


Well to be honest, the LG HG2's have been declining in performance recently so as long as Samsung and Sony are fine and do not cause issues, meh.
The Samsung 30Q's are better than the HG2's and Sony make some decent mech safe batteries as well.


----------



## blujeenz (9/2/17)

MrDeedz said:


> Whats the chances of LG in the future designing the 18650's to work against Mods when inserted? whats the risks?


Simple, a button top doesn't fit most mods, whats the risk? none, you cant use it.


----------



## Pixstar (9/2/17)

We must also remember that batteries destined for e-cigarette use are considered as tobacco products by the FDA in the US and this could be LG's way of avoiding the taxes associated with it...?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (9/2/17)

I suspect Samsung and Sony will follow suit in due course. It's a problem that pertains generally to the vaping industry. VG, PG, food flavourings, Dischem cotton wool, wire companies' thin gauge wires - none of these products was designed primarily to be used in a vaporiser. If you pick up a lung infection from inhaling bleach residue on Dischem cotton wool, Dischem will simply respond "Sorry bud, our cotton wool was not designed for use in a vaporiser, it is general use cotton wool. If you used it in a vaporiser, that is your problem. We did not design or manufacture it for that purpose."

This is partly what regulation seeks to accomplish: establishing responsibilities at all levels in the chain of custody and product cycle.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (9/2/17)

RichJB said:


> I suspect Samsung and Sony will follow suit in due course. It's a problem that pertains generally to the vaping industry. VG, PG, food flavourings, Dischem cotton wool, wire companies' thin gauge wires - none of these products was designed primarily to be used in a vaporiser. If you pick up a lung infection from inhaling bleach residue on Dischem cotton wool, Dischem will simply respond "Sorry bud, our cotton wool was not designed for use in a vaporiser, it is general use cotton wool. If you used it in a vaporiser, that is your problem. We did not design or manufacture it for that purpose."
> 
> This is partly what regulation seeks to accomplish: establishing responsibilities at all levels in the chain of custody and product cycle.



I totally agree.

But then the 'powers that be' in the vaping industry, must hurry up and get "certified", or safe .... or whatever it takes to get "approved".

There's a massive market, therefore do what you need to, to cater for it in a "safe" manner, or GTFO!


----------



## Hardtail1969 (10/2/17)

@RichJB kudos, kudos. yours are by far the most logical and intelligent posts on this matter.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

